# Keep Your Money, Hugh F. Culverhouse Jr.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The University of Alabama is tossing his money right back at him and removing his name from the university after he called for the students to boycott the school because of the state's anti-abortion law. He found that not even the left-wing University of Alabama likes to be pushed around.
https://www.foxnews.com/us/universi...r-who-urged-alabama-boycott-over-abortion-law



> "I expected this response from UA," Culverhouse said in a statement to Fox News. "I will not allow my family's name to be associated with an educational system that advocates a state law which discriminates against women, disregards established federal law and violates our Constitution."


Hugh Outhouse might be rich but that doesn't mean he has any ethics, morals or principles or that he understands law.

This putz suggests we Alabamians discriminate against women while he advocates the slaughter of unborn girls as well as unborn boys. Not only does he hate women but he is also a self-loathing man. Put together, the POS despises humanity.

Roe-v-Wade is not a law but an unconstitutional court decision. That evil decision violated the rights of life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. This POS is not for the "law" but for slaughter.

I'm thinking about sending the university some money that I can't afford to give. @Slippy? Are you proud of the UA? Yeah; it isn't Auburn, but you have to be proud!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love how the left says that their right to kill the unborn is a constitutional right. Show me where in the constitution it is written.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I love how the left says that their right to kill the unborn is a constitutional right. Show me where in the constitution it is written.


No kidding! How is it a right to kill an innocent human? We can only hope that our law and the laws of other states are upheld by the USSC. Not hope but pray. Pray hard.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe UAL could name a few urinals and shitters after him?

Get something like they made up for H-Beast


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> The University of Alabama is tossing his money right back at him and removing his name from the university after he called for the students to boycott the school because of the state's anti-abortion law. He found that not even the left-wing University of Alabama likes to be pushed around.
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/universi...r-who-urged-alabama-boycott-over-abortion-law
> 
> Hugh Outhouse might be rich but that doesn't mean he has any ethics, morals or principles or that he understands law.
> ...


I'm just waiting to see what all happens with regard to this on the federal level. It could get very intense if the feds decide to withhold money from the state.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> The University of Alabama is tossing his money right back at him and removing his name from the university after he called for the students to boycott the school because of the state's anti-abortion law. He found that not even the left-wing University of Alabama likes to be pushed around.
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/universi...r-who-urged-alabama-boycott-over-abortion-law
> 
> Hugh Outhouse might be rich but that doesn't mean he has any ethics, morals or principles or that he understands law.
> ...


 @Denton

I must agree, UA-T did a wise and noble thing.

This world has done gone crazy as we all know, but things like this make me very very happy!

Roll Tide... UGGGGHHH (Slippy just threw up a little in his mouth after writing that...)

I mean WAR DAMN EAGLE! (and kudos to UA-T!)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like a well run school.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Sounds like a well run school.


Not really. Still....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I read that this burr was long running and more than just a single reaction to his abortion in Georgia stance. Seems he may have wanted to meddle in University decisions as a perk to his "donation".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I read that this burr was long running and more than just a single reaction to his abortion in Georgia stance. Seems he may have wanted to meddle in University decisions as a perk to his "donation".


 Don't all those that give millions to school money? You may not see it but they have a say.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Maybe UAL could name a few urinals and shitters after him?
> 
> Get something like they made up for H-Beast
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that TP will give you ass cancer. I know just the sight of it makes my pod shrivel up inside me....


----------

